

Writing the Snowden Files: 'The paragraph began to self-delete' - andyjohnson0
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/feb/20/edward-snowden-files-nsa-gchq-luke-harding

======
infruset
So, after they first deleted some of his text while he was writing, he kept
writing with an internet connection on? So that it happened again and again?
Doesn't sound all that smart.

------
throwwit
Must have downloaded a snowden.exe while researching.

------
dTal
tl;dr:

"Something odd happened. The paragraph I had just written began to self-
delete. The cursor moved rapidly from the left, gobbling text. I watched my
words vanish. When I tried to close my OpenOffice file the keyboard began
flashing and bleeping."

I call stuck backspace key.

------
samstave
Heh. The other day I posted either on HN or Reddit a comment bashing the NSA
and literally the moment I completed the sentence, my whole machine locked up
and I had to do a hard reset...

Not that I attributed it to the NSA, but I found the incident weirdly amusing.

